# Solo long-tour/minimalist rant



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Re: long soloist rides with minimal equipment.

I answered to an overdated post a week or so ago and have had a surprisingly large number of messages suggesting asking if I have a blog or would consider writing a book. Which greatly surprises me because I the only writing I actually do is very technical. Usually along the lines (A+B)/C-E=disaster. Instead of putting it someplace where others interested can't find it I will post my advise here as a continuing thread and others can add to things I have missed or variations on how they would do it. It sounds like a decent format where others can put their noise in. THIS IS COMPLETELY UNEDITED, so there is going to be grammar mistakes, sentences and paragraphs that aren't written correctly to understand. I fully expect some hater posts or just calling B.S. on these entries but I will put a much of this down as I can.

The first thing I should start with is that things will go wrong and that if they didn't you would be missing the best parts of the solo. There will be gross miscalculations(stupid Moves), horrible sleeping in difficult places, unavoidable breakdowns and getting so lost you end up in the wrong State or Providence. The advent of GPS makes getting lost next to impossible now, but if didn't get lost I would miss the best and most interesting sights and encounters I have had. You may want a GPS, and I don't advise against one, I don't. A cell phone should be taken, and coverage has greatly improved, but if you are going for the type tours I like, don't be shocked when there is the lack of it. Even with a GPS there are going to be unplanned detours that will land you in some weird and interesting places. There are many places, small and large not on the maps and places that are mapped and there isn't a damn thing there, other than a grain elevator, cemetery or deserted gas station. Little, out of the way places, have more of these encounters. Personally I avoid large metropolitan areas, which may add days to your trip but solitude is one of motivating factors. My solitude is why I do these solo and I didn't start out doing these solo. The upside of non-solo is you can carry and share more. The down side is long miserable days will bring on the worst of emotions and mental states. If you do tour with someone I suggest you both get off your bikes every 500 miles and beat the crap out of each other and get it over with. I strongly suggest you don't take someone you are in a relationship with. you have to keep this misery in mind when you interact with people you will encounter when you stop. They have no idea of what you just put yourself thru and will only assume that your behaviour is because you are an a$$hole.
My solitude, and general disdain for my fellow man, are my motivating factors for being solo to start with. If I come upon other riders on tour, I stay long enough to be cordial and then separate, sometimes purposely taking an alternate route. Being so much lighter, I usually just drop them.
Amusement of the seemingly mundane is what makes it entertaining and if you aren't capable of this I suggest you don't attempt these types of trips. My use of mundane is probably incorrect, I am no master of the written word and too lazy to look it up. the mundane I am referring to are the little details of places different than what I am accustomed too. An AME Zion congregation, a potato festival, Communes, large nudist colonies etc. (The KKK encounter was a little sketchy)
Lastly in this sort of intro is, there are times to quit in the long term and short. nasty multiday storms, medical issues, accidents and overuse injuries.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

I may be doing this completely wrong and should be writing it somewhere else on RBR. Please let me know if that is true being that I am too lazy to read all of the rules. Do let me know if I am crossing general coolness lines for the same reasons. By all means put your opinions differences and disagreement in.
Cloths:
This list of things will vary on where I am going and where I do my comfort stops. I will do a separate rant on other gear,picking places to stay, resupplying and stops later. Your list, and reasons for it will vary on your tolerable comfort levels and where you are going. Wal-Mart will be lisited here as a place to get things you don't have or places to stock up. There are other places where you can get things and I will try to enter those too.
Taking these kind of tours takes practice and training. Along with regular training including centuries and longer. It is absolutely necessary that you take some multi-day trips with others or supported, and try out your system and practices, most important cloths. If practice do it with others try to remain separate for supplies and sleeping arrangements so you get the real feel of things.
Clothes I use
Regular riding shorts, like the type competitors wear, are the most comfortable. Only get the synthetic chamois, the leather ones collect sweat and don't dry out. They will need some type of lotion to keep them soft and they always end up with an odor. 
My experience, not only with these tours, is that other than hot dry days, cotton is pretty much useless. Especially with the criteria need for this adventure (temporary lifestyle) I wear the lyrca type cycling under regular shorts and long pants. The over cloths that are light weight, breathable and quick drying are the type I use. Def with a gusseted crotch. Seams in the crotch, sometimes where 4 of them meet are going to give you a wear spot in an area you can't get from any other combination of even t and clothing. You can opt for MTB type shorts but I often ride in the middle of the day with long pants on, the lyrca type shorts I use can go under pants and shorts or be used by themselves.
You are going to be in rural places where blue jeans Dickie pants and sensible shoes are the norm. Lyrca type shorts will give the impression you just came from the moon or a Metropolitan Gay parade.(Which I have no problem with). First impressions are hard to overcome and you want as little friction from people as you can get. The sun, long days, not being able to groom and the fact you are on a bike, are going to make you look different enough. Dressing to look acceptable and being comfortable on the bike is not mutually exclusive. I am a competitive rider too and wear 'cycling' type cloths most of the time I am not touring.. About the only time I wear my lycra type shorts alone is when I have the over shorts drying on the back rack.
Comfortable fit is really important, consider what it will feel like wet and by no means get something new just before your ride. Stuff that you can clean just by just rinsing is best. Some days you will have nothing but a water hose connection to use. Bar soap at Motel stops will get synthetic cloths clean, but be sure to rinse them many many times or the soap can do a number on your skin when you sweat. With your training, you should use ,the cloths you plan on taking, several days in a row. Its probably best that you don't wait to try this with a practice non-solo tour. Crap days torture tests which will get its own separate rant, is the time to test your cloths, see how they perform and what you can tolerate. Forget what it may have cost, ditch it for other uses and get what absolutely works for you. I can't stress enough about the exaggeration of the slightest discomfort when taking these adventures. Baby powder in the tiny sample bottles is on my must take list. Use it on your feet and nether regions during the torture rides. Figure out how much to use checking to make sure it doesn't come thru your shorts. It looks questionable even to other cyclists who are used to people in those shorts. This is another reason to wear shorts over your shorts.
Some clothes are going to pick up a funk other than what you normally smell like or may exaggerate what you actually do smell like, you should do all you can to keep this to a minimal and be conscious that you may stink. The wearing of your chosen clothes multiple days when training is a good way to estimate the funk. Leave them someplace not so air-able and check them when your nose isn't adjusted to them. An opinion from another persons olfactory, save for the possible temporary disgust, doesn't hurt. If your clothes don't pass the 3 day funk test Do NOT TAKE THEM. So you may have spent a few bucks but you can wear them at home where they won't see multi-days of sweat. The funk test is one of the more important things you would never think of if you weren't told ahead of time. My first few solo trips had comments regarding my hygiene when I stopped for a hot meal.
Smartwool socks, and I am specific about this brand are the only things you should have on your feet. They are not too warm in the heat, in truth they are the best. My conversion to using them was immediate when a rep at an outdoor shop pushed a pair on me. The small thin and medioum weight ones are what I use on a bike. With the exception of a pair of 'Crash Test Dummy' socks I was given for x-mas, I only own smart wools. Smartwool absorb and evaporate sweat far better than anything I have tried and they will pass a greater than 3-day funk test. They dry out very quickly and are comfortable in all but the worst downpour.
For the over-clothes its fairly important you use brownish coloured long pants and shorts. These won't show the dirt and blackish road grit. Most of my quick dry's I can get chain grease out with bar soap. Black works if riding in a cool area, but will suck in the heat from the sun. Many comfortable saddles will discolour your shorts and pants in an area that will appear like an adult diaper. A lyrca seat cover will correct this. I safety pin the edges together so its tight on the top doesn't bunch up and cause the above mentioned wear spots.
Fly fishing shirts and pants are what I use for over cloths. I only use the long sleeve ones for sun protection. Fly fishing cloths always feel ok wet are quick-drying and usually can be bought with an SPF. Shirt collars that can be turned up for additional protection of your neck in the middle of the day. The sun is going to make your exposed skin into beef jerky. Thighs, hands and especially your neck and knees are going to take the most beating.You may be looking for that tough vagabond image but it more likely to give an unwanted 'Pathetic Peripatetic' look.
Light weight full finger gloves are very cheap at auto supply places and Wal-mart type stores. the lightest are better providing they have the reinforced palm padding. Long fingers for the sun and then I cut off the index and middle finger on one hand. I can use this hand to grab food that I put in a handle bar bag. These should be tested for durability and comfort when you are training. For me a size too small is better they will stretch to...well, fit your hand like a glove. It is surprising how fast gloves can fall apart.
A hat that comfortably fits under you helmet, IS AN ABSOLUTE. Like the other clothes, quick dry only. Wal-mart has a dry-tech or something with a name like that. In their golf section. They currently have a big 'V' on the side it also has a larger brim. Remove the button piece on the top before it wears a spot on your skull and you learn on your own that you will have to do this. Do not get a cotton hat as it will not pass any of the cleaning and funk tests and soak up sweat without evaporating it and you will end up with dripped sweat on your glasses..For that matter do not get cotton anything. The hat will keep the sun off of your eyes and face and make it so in rain you can see without having to squint. It will also make a barrier for when insects go into the vents in your helmet.
Polyester Bandanas will do this too. You will need more than one. They have other uses I will list later. If you are completely raw, make a little flap on the back of my helmet out of coloured duct tape so it will come close to the collar on my shirt. A synthetic bandana.
I thought I wrote how I considered cotton useless. For several reasons ,including weight, it absorbs water, doesn't dry out and has yet to pass any funk tests.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Feet and pedals,
This ought to be short and I will limit my ramble:
Shoes, of course, should be a perfect fit. The multiday and torture rides should confirm this. Any discomfort will be magnified. Overuse injuries can show up if the shoe is wrong an/or your cleat is wrong. I like mesh type uppers that vent and evaporate moisture. When you end up someplace colder than you expected, duct tape over the toes gives some improvement. Shoes need the funk test. I have had some cheaper shoes get an un-removable odor to them. Teva Sandals are guilty of this. You will end up walking, sometimes for hours. Your shoes should have a little bit of toe flex in them, or you should have a second set of shoes. A couple different companies make a sandal type shoe that will take an SPD type cleat. The upper straps on these give a pretty good fit but I wouldn't recommend them for a long turn in the saddle. Adidas makes, or did, a quality pair that hold up. There are other brands out there. The Adidas Sandal has enough flex to comfortably walk in. If you use the Mallet pedal any type of other shoe you choose to take will work. The one and only time I used a Mallet i had a pair of cheap cloth shoe with a rubber bottom. The kind that my 70+ father uses to kick around the house. They are light and pack small, but I like the option of spending part of the day especially when its hot, in the sandal. Still ride with your socks on ,no matter how European it makes you look, and use your SPF lotion or your feet will end up scorched. The beating you take from the sun cannot be expressed enough
Your feet are going to swell, with your toes doing a lot of it. My feet are very narrow, I buy a shoe specific for the fit. Because they are so narrow, I never have a problem with the toe box being roomy. Toe box room is something to be considered and will certainly show up on the torture tests.. The shoe fit is crucial at the heel and around the upper part of your foot near where your foot meets you ankle. Figure out which socks work best with your shoes and different thicknesses will make a big different for slop in the fit or swelling of your feet. Rain makes everything, fit wise, worse. Blisters and wear spots won't heal worth a damn despite spenco pads, ointments, tape and gauze. The grit in socks can work like sandpaper and give you these spots. I stop and change my socks at least once a day and let the removed pair dry on the rack. I take several pair of all the same socks, a minimum of 3 pair. Shoe/pedal preference is probably the most important thing in the torture test.
With long tours I use the Crank Brothers Candy. the SPD type cleat is thin enough that is is recessed in the shoe so it doesn't hit when you walk. In a pinch you can pedal these with other shoes on. The Mallet is a bigger platform and I have a set but they are too big and heavy and I rarely have to use a flat pedal. The new 3's in both models now have needle bearings where it originally had a bushing. Go for these, I have worn the bushings out in a single trip. It can be overhauled with a very inexpensive kit but bike shops that would stock them are few and far between.
Tangenting is something that will happen as I write this. probably not as bad as James Joyce.
So i arrived at taking days off. I take a planned day off once a week or so at a cheap accommodation or for someplace interesting. The rest is appreciated and I don't have to rush getting my cloths clean and I can get new food supplies having spent days eating peanut butter on flour tortillas shells. Usually the stop is planned ahead of time. Sometimes some type of festival, or gathering is going on and getting someplace isn't the point I am out doing this, If I end up several weeks behind, a bike can be duct taped into several boxes and mailed or taken on a Greyhound bus.
There are immovable objects and they are called that because they are. Recognizing immovable objects and ceasing the fight is not quitting. These trips aren't a competition, or impressing someone or about getting someplace. They are about my too short life, that is dripping away a moment at a time.
I rarely talk about them, most people can't fathom, nor will they believe you, about riding a century. Those that can ride centuries can't fathom long solos. 
but again I am on a tangent. Since these trip aren't about getting somewhere If I need or want to, take more than a day off I will. With breakdowns I can mail order repair parts, like the bushing/overhaul kit I just, mentioned chains, etc. The impression that I am totally unsupported may be misleading and more Spartan than I intend. Packed boxes that can be sent to a post office up ahead or next-day to where ever you are stranded or stopped off at, is critical. You can't get things like your other pair of of worn in cycling shoes, a specific favourite food or another pair of shorts/cloths when they are accidentally destroyed or worn thru in parts that make wearing them a misdemeanor. Now Libraries have net hookups they will usually let you use to mail order parts in a disaster. If you tell you situation to someone at a coffee shop where they have wireless you can do the same. With most cell phones you can do that on your own, but I haven't taken that kind of phone yet.
Being open to unplanned stops is the best part. Often people have extended unbelievable hospitality when I have been broken down/stranded. and demand I stay an extra day, especially if I in the slightest conversation mention I am open to taking a days. Many many times I have been treated better than family, where dinners have been made and people have been invited over. They want to take you to local places of interest while stuffing your probably emaciated body. Out of politeness I don't practice my typical diet of no red meat but will eat a minimum of what I eat using the excuse that it digests too slowly when I have to ride. (Feared constipation is universally understood) Being open to going to any church is a big big plus. 
You can post that I am a racist and argue that to, have my posts removed, but the people I have had the most memorable and remarkable of these type of encounters with are with African American and Mexican/Latino families. Many times these groups invite their family and friends to come and meet you. The other group unexpectedly encountered for unrealistic hospitality are Bikers (The motorcycle kind). I mentioned in a previous post that I have never, ever had a negative encounter with this persona. The 'Hells angels' of the open road no longer exist. The genre of the blue denim/leather vest, chain wallets and tricked out easy riders is still there but its only a look.
I was just going to write about shoes but somehow rambled into repairs, break downs and schedules. Which I intended to put somewhere else. I am not editing this. Topics hopefully are covered and I am sure there will be some covered more than once. I have a lot of time and am glad to get this out to others. I will accept a STFU and cease my ranting on this format. Any comments are welcome.

Ok I just did edit this


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

GREAT AND VERY VERY USEFULL INSIGHT!!!! Alot of things mentioned in here i hadnt thought about and now have to reconsider! the 3 day funk test being one of them lol. Please keep it up as that im learning a great deal from you posts!



EDIT: a good rant on food would be awesome is a diet of mc donalds a wise choice? I know its not the best of foods but the calories wont matter as they will get burnt off.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

You do have a writing gift. Thanks for sharing, now all I need to do is find some time to escape life on a multiday adventure.


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

if you try and find the time it seems the time never comes pick a date and make it happen just my opinion


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

SOME_1_ELSE_1999 said:


> if you try and find the time it seems the time never comes pick a date and make it happen just my opinion


Written by a man who has probably taken a few risks and defined his own life.

You can make up any excuse you want, and justify it with all kinds of reasons. We all get our chances. We all define our own lives. Boring is a waste of time, and eventually, your life. Bill Gates and Nelson Mandela will be in the same dirt I will. There will come a point where you can no longer do the things you wanted, or forgot that you wanted too.. The first run of your life is not a dress rehearsal. There isn't a second one. Somethings, will not have a second opportunity, Life is too short, do take your chances.

My immediate advise, look up when the Perseid meteor shower will be most visible .Its supposed to be Aug 13th but I have no Idea what time of nite it will be best. 
Get out of bed and go outside.....Lie on your back and look up. It costs nothing, the chance you took was seeing nothing and maybe a tough day at work. (You can get another chance with the Leonids On Nov 17th)


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Gunnar75 said:


> You do have a writing gift. Thanks for sharing, now all I need to do is find some time to escape life on a multiday adventure.


You shouldn't offer encouragement, even in minor form, to ranting faceless maniacs on a ride bike forum.

You don't have to do it all out.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

I am enjoying having a place to rant. Even a slightest encouragement and I will write more. I am a pretty bright guy but I now have Swiss Cheese for a Cerebrum

If some of the stuff I am writing about appeals to you, make the time. You don't have to do the long rides. The further you are from home the less your bail out options are.
You can take a bigger loads, stay in motels.You def should start riding with someone else, and if that feel up to it, With cell phones and someone willing to pick you up at the end...you can just go ride 2 days and crash in a motel 6 in between and still be to work on Monday. For nothing but a couple personal days you can make it a solid 4-5. Unless you are a complete mileage psycho about it you will never be more than a three hour pick-up from home.
Assume that the further away you get, the stranger and more interesting it all becomes, Some of this may be sleep deprivation. There is usually something noticeably different, 3 days from home.
So far its only been Nebraska and Manitoba that this didn't hold true. The further out you are the less bail-out options you have.
Currently I ride the ride methods I am writing about here but I pack more with a sleeping bag instead of a Bivy and extra cloths. There are many 4-5 day loops here that are very rural. I now stay at least one nite inside, preferably with Cable. It hasn't been only one nite 'inside' in a while. 'Old and tired' is harder to do than just tired. My last trip I stayed with friends and a Motel 3 of the 4 nites.

I don't want to give the impression I am completely unsupported.The first few tries at this went fine and I never thought to leave anyone ,anything, about where I was riding. One badly failed attempt, where a flare gun would have been more appropriate than my parents credit card, and I started leaving maps, rough dates and times to expect me to call. Cell phones have completely changed this.
After a few failures with slow resolve, I started Pre-packing boxes with particular kits/cloths/food/ in each box and have a card with a description on the side of the box. My list of whats in each box is in one of the ziplock baggies. More on the important Zip-lock bags later. Depending on the situation I could have the box mailed to me. The boxes can be sent to Post Offices ahead of you to be picked up. Don't seal the boxes prior to mailing them, you may want to add things or combine them. My nieces wedding I hat a large batch of boxes, stayed 4 days, and then mailed it all back. It was still cheaper than bus fare.
Some of the equipment I mentioned I co no longer find, A Scholer Bivy bag made by Mammut. It wasn't completely waterproof but it did breath so that I didn't wake up drenched in my own sweat. The tarp I previously mentioned is 2 space blankets duct taped together. These are at Wal-mart too if you end up destroying your original. The best way to tape the seam is to overlap the two blankets half the width of the duct tape. End to end doesn't hold. Put one end of the future seam under something to weigh it down and pull the 2 blankets tight. Use strips about 18" long and start at the end away from the weight. Duct tape it on both sides. Putting a couple short strips parallel to the seam will make it stronger, but don't put them close to others on the opposite side. This ought to be water tight and you can still fold it really small. i fold it so it will fit int he bottom of one of my bags. It takes up a tiny amount of space. This is long enough that you can creatively lean your bike against something or prop it up. a stick with forks are the most likely and put the tarp over it. you will need something to prop your front wheel in the position that works. Bungee cords to hold down your gear should be long enough to at least wrap your gear twice. Then the lengths can be combined and used in your tent. A picnic table makes a real good place to call it a day, if your can find one. In a down pour make your space as small as possible so that you can wrap the tarp around you to keep the ground water from getting you. Sometimes you are just going to be wet and the best approach is to quit struggling and dress to stay warm wet. Comfortable isn't an option.
Getting so I can't remember what I previously posted and will stop here. Hope this helps someone plan in the future...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for typing this out, a much better read then 98% of the forum posts.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Thanks for typing this out, a much better read then 98% of the forum posts.


 Thanks for reading it
There is so much little detail to going minimal. This will save someone the total misery I have put myself thru.
I forgot small things like a metal spoon, leatherman wave.....multiple zip lock bags. Not only to keep things absolutely dry but you can snag things like liquid soap from a bathroom.
I don't think I included to use schrader valves and take a spoke wrench etc


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Great stuff. I used to do some minimalist type touring to build my base before race season. I used a Kwix bag that attached to my seatpost and carried an extra pair of bibs, running shorts, flip flops, and a t-shirt. I credit card toured so I stayed in hotels, usually the cheaper the better, and would ride at least 100 miles a day with stops for lunch, and breaks. At night, I would wash my shorts in the shower, put on the running shorts and t-shirt, and find the nearest Waffle House. The next day, the still damp shorts would be bungied to the bag and I'd rotate them every few hours. I wore the same jersey every day, it would dry over night. I'd usually do this for five days and end up with close to 600 miles at a 16-17 mph average. After the touring week, I'd start working on speed, sprinting, and all the other skills I needed to race. My best races were the ones where I hung tough in small break aways and was able to ride off at the end. I think the solitude and inner strength from my five day adventures helped me tremendously. My stuff really stunk at the end. Sometimes I would wear the t-shirt on the last day because the jersey had a life of it's own. 

I live near the Olympic Peninsula in WA State. I see touring guys all the time on my rides. I always ride with them for a mile or so and ask them where they've been and where they're going. I don't hang out long, they are riding alone for a reason.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Brother, it sounds like you obviously know the esperience I am trying to describe. also thats why I do the 'Funk Test'


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

bradXism said:


> Written by a man who has probably taken a few risks and defined his own life.


very true to some extent my last line of work i was a Ironworker (built skyscrapers and such) ive been skydiving and done a few what some would call crazy things in my life. Tho, i dont see them so much as dangerous ill walk a 3 inch wide steel beam 1000 + foot in the air but im also tied off with a harness on so that if i fall i wont die. i guess knowing that i have the harness frees me from the thought of falling. i am still planning my trip to Texas from florida im just haveing to wait to stockpile a little bit more cash so if i run into trouble ill have a way to get home. keep up the awesome postings brad and they really should make this thread a sticky so that every one could read it


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

bigbill said:


> I live near the Olympic Peninsula in WA State. I see touring guys all the time on my rides. I always ride with them for a mile or so and ask them where they've been and where they're going. I don't hang out long, they are riding alone for a reason.


 I didn't mind brief interactions like you described. Early on I realized that anything like that marked a memory, vs staring at a white line for days. Nebraska and Manitoba I remember along the same line as the first time I got anesthesia at the dentist. My apologies to anyone reading this from those areas, but there are only so many white churches and grain elevators you can encounter before they become a blob of recollection.
Frequently I would ride up on guys with cases of beer tied to the back of their bikes. the entire story of what led to them being on a bike was told on the first glance. Most of those interactions were, on my end of things, extremely short. The other tourers had about the same conversations, "I'm/we're going to there, we started here and went thru this other place. rarely elaborating on the in between. Kids on Wal-Mart bikes were the most interesting conversations I had while still moving. Usually they were interested, We all have had a momentary impression that changed our lives, that 'Oh Wow!' moment that inspired us and passed a spark that became part of our lifestyle. I saw little lights go on seeing something cool they had never thought of before. 
Like the people, I watched having no idea what they did to me, I hope someone saw me and today has a life full of bikes. Its worked pretty good for me.
But again I am on another tangent. The jersey with a life is the point I meant to write about. The days spent between the decent stays can leave you really grungy. Past a point cotton won't come clean. You will eventually look like the people who used to staggering out of Grateful Dead concerts. Synthetics that pass the funk test usually wash out clean, rinse completely out and dry quickly. You can clean them out of desperation in a Dunkin-doughnuts. if you exit right away. BigBobs rack method does great. If i am lucky enough to be staying someplace I can let them hang for a few hours. If they still aren;t dry I can usually wear them anyway and they will dry out on me. Staying presentable when crashing in cemeteries and up against haybales for a couple days is tough. You are going to stick out just arriving on a bike. With you face covered in grit except where your glasses were you are def going to draw even more attention. More than once I have been waken up because some one saw a grungy guy sleeping under a picnic bench This once was complicated by the fact I was near a playground. Baby wipes help clean up a little but there will bw distinct and obvious lines on your face and neck. Yhere are always telltale signs around the edges that won't come out with a thourgh soaking. A couple times I have been confronted by a local authorities regarding if I was a transient. Which by definition I was. Its hard to make a solid impression when you are exhausted, half awake and very obviously dirty. There will always be The question of 'How much money do you have on you?' The one time I answered 'How much do you need officer' did not set well.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

bradXism said:


> But again I am on another tangent. The jersey with a life is the point I meant to write about. The days spent between the decent stays can leave you really grungy. Past a point cotton won't come clean. You will eventually look like the people who used to staggering out of Grateful Dead concerts. Synthetics that pass the funk test usually wash out clean, rinse completely out and dry quickly. You can clean them out of desperation in a Dunkin-doughnuts. if you exit right away. BigBobs rack method does great. If i am lucky enough to be staying someplace I can let them hang for a few hours. If they still aren;t dry I can usually wear them anyway and they will dry out on me. Staying presentable when crashing in cemeteries and up against haybales for a couple days is tough. You are going to stick out just arriving on a bike. With you face covered in grit except where your glasses were you are def going to draw even more attention. More than once I have been waken up because some one saw a grungy guy sleeping under a picnic bench This once was complicated by the fact I was near a playground. Baby wipes help clean up a little but there will bw distinct and obvious lines on your face and neck. Yhere are always telltale signs around the edges that won't come out with a thourgh soaking. A couple times I have been confronted by a local authorities regarding if I was a transient. Which by definition I was. Its hard to make a solid impression when you are exhausted, half awake and very obviously dirty. There will always be The question of 'How much money do you have on you?' The one time I answered 'How much do you need officer' did not set well.


I had friends who had newborns and they would have tons of the diaper rash stuff in sample sized tubes. I would carry half a dozen of them. I'd take my jersey in the shower along with the bib shorts. The jersey would be good overnight, but I never wanted to start the day with damp chamois so I carried two pair. In 1994, I did day four without a jersey and got funky tan lines, but I just couldn't live with myself and the smell. It was South Carolina, it was muggy, and there was a slight tailwind so I just stewed in my own funk. Socks were a challenge, I usually took three pair. Sore feet are as bad as a sore ass, I wanted clean dry socks each day. If I do it again, I may use my Lake SPD sandals. Woody Graham would ride several dozen centuries a year in sandals. I was never mistaken for a transient because I was on a racing bike with a big bag on the back and I was usually off the road by the late afternoon. 

I saw some tourists this afternoon on the way home today. Ginormous panniers front and rear, nice Bruce Gordon frames, and generator hubs with lights. They couldn't have been going any faster than 7-8 mph. That just doesn't appeal to me. I'd just rather go minimalist with one set of panniers in the rear and a credit card. I've heard some good things about putting the panniers in front if you only run one set, maybe with my big feet it would make sense. I'm an old submariner, at one point in my life I was ok with being grungy 24/7, but these days I just don't think I could do it.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

bigbill said:


> diaper rash stuff in sample sized tubes--perfect
> 
> I'd take my jersey in the shower along with the bib shorts. The jersey would be good overnight, but I never wanted to start the day with damp chamois so I carried two pair.
> ..same here and always a synthetic chamois
> ...


My experience with a sub was a tour of one in Conn. I think it was where my claustrophobia started---the grunge was an alternate existence for me. My former profession often required that I was as sterile as possible.

Really nice post thanks, I am sure there are others out there with the 'Jack London Gene' who have made themselves do these things, it was nice hearing from another one.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

A couple e-mails reminded me that the original posts on another forum entry.

I always take a thermo-rest pad. they roll up very small, are light and its the ground that makes you so damn cold, even on warm days. Quick-dry long pants and longsleeve shirt and quick dry brimmed hat. Wal-mart has the nike golf hats with a larger brim. It will keep the rain off your face, sun out of your eyes and the bugs from getting to your head when they go thru a helmet vent. The shirt and pants usually have a spf to them and you can wear the collar up so your neck doesn't get raw. They are good to wear into places so you don't look like a total psycho your beard and hair are going to look pretty bad.. Baby wipes in the bag like containers hold up better than TP and you can clean up with them. your lower legs and face will get coated in road skum. 2 extra pair of socks, I use smart wools, no they are not hot and they wick moisture better than anything else and they don't get funky smelling. I change them during the day and let the other ones air out. A small container of baby powder
Tikka headlamp, def a blinky tail light and wrap where the lense meets the body with electic tape so water doesn't get in. Small roll of dust tape. I use a small camel-back and 2 20 oz bottles. A gallon jug will fill these almost exactly. I don't like too big of a camelback because of the sweat issue and it kills my back, I am riding more than 12 hours a day.
Square outdoor water faucet key. Cemeteries and churches have thes, church water is always good. i never had a problem with cemeteries but it isn't usually meant for drinking water. Don't get a tarp get a large mylar space blanket. They are much smaller and lighter and if you screwed up temp wise you can wrap yourself in it. Tools not mentioned, a proper sized spoke wrench and zip lock baggies for your cell phone, baby wipes and you can put food from boxes into them and then grab them from the bar bag. I don't get canned food its too heavy and I will need a can opener. On my long trips I have a leatherman wave which has a can opener and good pair of scissors. Plus I could McGiver my way out of anything with it. The tortilla type roll up bread and smooth peanut butter in a plastic jar are good. then grab a bunch of the sugar packets from a quickstop coffee kiosk. It doesn't make a mess and its good quick calories, put them in the zip lock bags.. i forgot to include I use a handle bar bag so I can grab these while riding. the gloves I use are Wal-mart light weight mechanic gloves. I cut off the index and middle finger of one hand so I can feel the stuff I need from my bar bag. this also prevent the sun from turning my hands into beef jerky.
If you are going to rough it, cemeteries are a pretty good place to crash, check to make sure its not a local party place. I lean my bike against something put the mylar under the wheels and over the tope and crawl under it. The head bug nets are small light and will keep the critters off your head. I always take light fleece tights too because even a nite at 65 is pretty cold. I use a rack and usually take a thin fleece blanket.
I could go on but most of it would apply to much longer trips and you are asking about an alternative lifestyle even in the short term. These are bare essentials and I don't take too much more on my ridiculously long ones. Across Canada, US and other questionably stupid adventures.
Hopefully it will grab you and you will do another better prepared. Its an adventure and there will be times you wondered what the hell were you thinking. For me this type of travel I get to see and especially smell and hear whats out there and North America is vast and worth experiencing.
Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

i am deeply jealous and in awe of you, sir. Great advice all around. I think ill go from motel to motel though...have you ever done a long journey with a buddy?
gaspi101 is offline Add to gaspi101's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote

I have twice, once from Calgary to Halifax, where I learned its probably better to get off the bikes every 500 miles and beat the hell out of each other and get it over with. Don't start singing songs. The second was from San Diego to Cabo San Lucas and back. That went a little better other than the heat when we were inland. We ended up riding mostly at nite. Thats the first I started using hammocks to keep the crawling stinging bugs off of me. Now they come as bug nets and weigh nothing. Again the space blanket and some duct tape will keep the rain off of you. A bunch of paper clips wont tear the mylar when you go to take it off, but I just permanently fold a piece of duct tape on various places on the edge and use these as anchor points.
I am older now and like Motel to Motel. You sleep much better. The problem is that there often aren't any when in the middle of Canada or the US. Quebec to New Brunswick is the same. Scratch off Nebraska because its not only vast its like the twilight zone where no matter how far you ride you wake up in the same place. Many times in these places there would be a dot and a name but when I got there there was a closed down grain elevator, four empty houses a church and a deserted gas station. Eastern Quebec there is nothing at all and sometimes hours between cars. Some days ended up a death march until I could get food. Other days I saw bear and I thought I might be food.
If you plan motel to motel look carefully ahead of time and stick to your plan. Too many times I have made my days goal hours early, Manitoba and Saskatchewan have killer tailwinds and I would find myself at my days goal by noon, Look and see that there was what turned out to be one of the above mentioned dots and be back to sleeping in a cemetery, on a day I was really looking forward to sleeping comfortably.
I do take more than I listed but not much more. Often my food outweighed my gear, a Gore-tex jacket, synthetic pull over hat etc. DEET is a good idea but only put it on your cloths not your skin. Its the only thing I have ever found that actually does repell biting bugs. It depends on what I will be riding thru. More cloths if at Altitude or really far north. A foldable replacement tire is smart and not that much weight. My travel bike is a MTB with drop bar and a right STI, the left is a bar end to be able to shift a triple. 26" tires are available even at small town hardware store. Schrader Valves are best, everybody has a pump with one almost any store has tubes. Cheap replacement tires might be crappy and ride like you are dragging a dead minister but they will get you to a place where you can get a narrow road worthy replacement.
If you screw up temp wise Wal-mart has synthetic fleece tops and bottoms in their hunting sections for as low as $20. They get the funk to them, that will get looks with scrunched up noses but if you are cold they are good enough even when wet.
Damn I got ranting again and I didn't even start on the unforeseen disaster parts. Cell phones have made a huge difference.
Hope these help.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

The most fascinating? Now your egging me on.My family just thinks I am manically obsessed.
I'm Somewhat married. I have lived with the same woman for 13 years now and don't see any reason why to change anything.. She is very tolerant of my adventures resulting in fractures or frostbite and disappearing for long periods of time.We keep are families separate Its not best to mix them as one persons families dysfunction is enough. ,
On that trip i was 25, stupid and enthused,, I had ridden Calgary to Halifax the year before. a couple of guys at the Canadian Ski Marathon talked me into skiing an extended trail called Merced(Not exactly sure of the name). People we lodged with talked talked the road and it sounded really interesting. My fathers friends, all hunters, knew about it. All that spoke about it sounded very positive about its beauty.
I started riding at 12 when puberty forced me to ride a John Deere balloon bike, because the girl I liked lived 15 miles away.. My Uncle gave me C.Itoh japanese bike which was much faster. I got my first collar bone fracture riding that from not understanding having a front brake.
When we moved to Central NY I would the C.Itoh,, around Cayuga Lake sleep in Ithaca and then ride home the next day . I had sleeping bags tied to my handle bars and about 10 PB and Jelly sandwiches and a big heavy canvas tent. in university I rode any where just to get off of the damn island and had took the opportunity to ride to Halifax solo.
Nothing convinced me to do the Northern ride other than it was there to do. There is probably a Jack London gene floating around my cytoplasm. My friend backed out as many have so I attempted it alone. There hasn't been the slightest interest to try it again.
Prior to the ride, not a single person said and thing to deter me. Even at the last cabin I stayed at, no one uttered anything about the distance.
What do I do now? I am retired, sort of. I pretty much maintain the house, my families and a few riding partners bikes and ride a lot. I live in the Northern Adirondacks, a place I picked to live specifically for the cycling. There are several long isolated loops of various lengths. I ride 5 or 6 days out of the week. I generally take a couple long trips a summer, last year I rode thru Letchworth Park, down Gowanda Valley thru a nudist camp then to Jamestown(Nome of Lucille Ball) north to rt31 thru Rochester and Syracuse and then back to Colton and 11 day trip. Motels were used more than commando camping. Thats the last long multiday I have taken. *efore I am too old I would like to take the Great Divide Mountain Bike Route but am just now looking into what that takes and trying to get my timing down with my wife retiring and my two sons graduating from college. I would like to do this sagged as the distances with no contact also seem pretty vast but meeting sags every few days is possible. I need to read up much more before I tackle it.*


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Its been good for me to write these. I I don't do it as much as I used to. I am one of the few people who chose to move where they wanted to continue their lives, instead of their life dictating it for them. The northern Adirondacks is the best place to ride. Its isolated, the drivers are very considerate and there are many long day and multiday routes to ride. I prefer this now because I know places to stay instead on sleeping in questionable places and having days when I am worried I might die of dehydration/starvation or roaming packs of dogs.
I don't think I have the attention span to finish such a book...maybe a short article, but it would sound like I am a complete psycho to non-cyclists and even to many of them. Its not a topic I bring up in conversations other than 'I ride a lot' and most of the trips are amusement with the mundane. The most vivid memories are when something went horribly wrong.
I should add that I avoid larger cities, rural people, generally nicer. and I do look for 'Biker Stops'.(Motorcycles) I have never, ever had even a harsh interaction at these places. The days of 'Biker Gangs' is long gone. most of the people are professionals or retirees on tour-bike. Even the people with the entire 'Grunge Biker' look, identify with the 2 wheels the appreciation of the open road, seeing and feeling what they are riding thru. they will look at my bike ask about my travelling. If I catch them at the next nights stop. They are amazed and will treat me like I am an old friend. Often sharing their food, beer and ..illegal smiles(?). I have had many insist I sleep on their porch or in their house and as a stereotype are very good people. It would help to brush up on your pool playing skills and touring motorcycles types, especially the history of Harleys and the upgrades that are considered cool.
I hope these entries inspire some rides in people. My methods, sought out rides and tolerances to hardship are different than what others are seeking on their trips. My tolerance for other personalities willing to do this with me is very low. There is not much to conceal my disdain for general mankind and I am pretty amused by the seemingly mundane and meeting other alternate living styles. Sometimes the ride hurts, often its miserable but I like those parts.
Its been nice to have a place to rant and I am guilty , because I am fairly new to these forums, of not reading what others have posted on the same topics.
The only thing you will get to keep are your memories. Make the time, get it all together and go
bradXism is online now Add to bradXism's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

I went to include the posts from the other rant and made a mess of it all. I hope people who are interested can make some sense of it. If anyone reads this, and even tries these rides, they will still remember the bad time when they took some psychos advise. 
Take all of it with caution and do know, that with the best of planning its still going to go wrong and you will probably survive.

Whats a Sticky?


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

sticky means this post wont shuffle down the list if no one replies to it it will always be on top 

im still working on taking my trip did a one week shake down of my gear that turned out ok i guess i learned that nothing but a large tarp suspended over the tent i chose will keep the monsoon like rains of florida off me while in the tent... doubt ill need it on my trip tho as that i hear texas is suffering from a lack of rain still decideing tho whether i want to take a striped down child trailer for my gear of just use the rack i have on the back of the bike biggest factor i have to consider is how much water i can take and how long the tent poles are. I only have room for 1 bottle in the cage and then maybe a bottle or 2 in the bag with the tent meaning 88oz of water, if i take the trailer i have unlimited room just have to consider the weight of it. im thinking this coming week ill try out riding with the trailer and see how it goes the problem is with the trailer comes the ability to carry more stuff and i find myself saying it should would be nice to take this along and of yeah i could use a spare this and that where as i have a limit as to what i can carry on the bike but eh ill see how it goes

one last thing bradXism i was hoping to hear about what you (and any others) eat during these long rides im assuming a diet of nothing but mc donalds cant be a good thing i read you eat PB and tortilla rolls very good idea and light to carry any other little wisdoms about food?


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

i wouldn't sticky these because I doubt very few people are interested in these methods. I have enjoyed getting this out with hopes that someone with this bent will find it and use whatever part of it they need for a better tour. Much of this I learned out of desperation on the way.

A trailer sounds good, if you don't mind slow... really slow. A trailer will not limit what you can take and make your trip more comfortable. Just a back rack and panniers will take a good load. Too much weight can push you around and, for me, its the downhills that skeeve me out. After your first trip you will end up ditching some and taking taking others. Its my preference to not have front panniers, The steering is slow, braking is an unstable feeling and my attention span gets very short regarding debris and potholes. This is not an issue for most tourers. It probably isn't an issue on your trip, but the trailer should have a standard tire size, that you could score at a Wal-Mart. Mal-mart gets mentioned often in this rant. I don't hold stock in them but they are everywhere and they do have things that can keep you going. When your route is very rural, many of the mom/pop type hardware stores will have tires including 20" which your trailer might be. 26" is everywhere. This is the reason I tour on that size. Schrader valves air chucks are everywhere too 
For water, I use the 2 water bottles and a bladder from a camel back. Get the large mouth ones, they will come out clean. My original small hole ones got the black funk in them and bleach made it sterile but the funk never came out and neither did the slight taste of bleach. Together these containers will hold over a gallon of water. On stupid long rides, where its going to be a questionable stretch between water stops, I take a second bladder. When I have a second bladder I wear it. When its empty, I put it on the top of the rack pile. The extra weight on the rack effects the handling more than when its on my back. Two bladders and the 2 bottles will take almost 2 gallons but will leave a small enough amount that you can chug whats left while you are standing there. A gallon is a nice size because a gallon at a store is much cheaper than a single standard bottled water.
I have taken a few excursions on very remote trails. To get water in these conditions, I use the trusty polyester bandana and rubberband it cover the opening of the camelbak. Rubber bands are not all that tight and they snap easily. There are thick 'O' rings at hardware store and Farm supply stores have them for vacuum milkers. Cut up pieces of a wasted tube will work too but wrap it around the opening twice or where you tie the not might let sludge seep in. Sometimes the bandana gets crudded up pretty fast. Iodine tablets will then do the rest of the job and keep you from dying (or wishing you would) of amoebic dysentery. Iodine tastes really bad. There are pairs of tablets with a second anti-iodine salt that takes the iodine out. It still doesn't taste good. 
DO not forget to baby steri-wipe first your hands and then the mouth of the camel back.

At stops I eat what ever I can get my hands on and not be overwhelmed by disgust. My regular diet is quite strict but touring I have to eat whats there. As a guest I eat what ever people offer and keep the portion small if its evil. There is always fried chicken somewhere and that to me is tolerable. If you like McDonalds type food, get it. Its your vacation. I can get most of a medium size pizza down me and then feel like a Boa Constrictor for the rest of the day. the rest will keep for a couple hours just fine in a grocery bag. Food stops are much cheaper at a real grocery store. Many places have premixed trail mixes. If volume is not a problem, buy peanuts, pretzels and M&M's. For a much greater volume than the prepackaged. You can add anything you want.
The melt in your mouth not in your hands thing is an issue. Don't use chocolate/butterscotch chips. Granola cereal is cheap. I often grab the store brand shredded wheat squares. Cereal and granola keep. The previously mentioned tortilla shells and peanut butter will keep for days. Get the plastic jars. Fluff is better it doesn't ooze out like jelly or honey unless it hot. Often I will steal sugar packets at 7-11 type stores an mix it with the peanut butter this doesn't ooze at all. Mixing an instant chocolate pack works great.
Put the PB on the outside edge at the end of the roll up. This will keep it from unraveling.
I break them in half they store in my handle bar bag easier and I eat a minimum of a half one every 45 mins. More often I eat a whole one at 1:30 and counting on an off the bike pigout around 3 hours or so depending on where a good stop is. Mid day naps happen
When at a grocery store, you can always pig down something that doesn't keep. Subs, or what ever they call them in your region, work for me. I can keep the remainder in my bar bag if I eat it fairly soon, I don't get mayonaise or salad dressing. One of my water bottles usually has 1/2 coke 1/2 water. Both the water bottle and the coke bottle full. Then I can ditch the empty coke bottle at the first proper place I can find. The sorry thing is that the large volume coke bottles are close to the same cost as the small ones. There is no way I could carry that volume. Full strength soda doesn't set well and I often get too much of a sugar rush. If I alternate drinking coke mix with the other bottle of water. It should take me the better part of 2 hours to get one bottle down. This ritual is usually when I feel a little behind on my refueling and has dilute enough sugar to bring me to normal. Its important I keep eating and will scarff down more than usual in the mean time. An all out pig out when I feel like this, may make me worse. Physiologically forced naps often result.
This is not based on any science at all. Despite being a science type guy, some things I don't really question but it works for me. 
I don't usually carry a stove. MSR has a 'Pocket Rocket" that is very small. I have one and haven't used it on a tour. It saw some hiking duty, but I have an issue with the non-reusable canisters. The canister it comes with has about an hour or so life to it. There used to be a larger canister there still may be. The liquid fuel ones are heavier and larger but are the standard. The better ones can burn almost anything including gasoline. If I was with more people and we could split up the weight, I would take these. You will need the screw top metal fuel bottles if one doesn't come with the stove. With a stove its hard to screw up pastas or rice. There are tons of yummy boiling water prep options out there. Since you are taking a larger load a stove could be a comforting option. At Truck stop type places. I always eet eggs and toast. Its very hard for someone to screw these up. 
Write again If you think I can be any help at all. Everyone will have their own tricks and methods, comfort preferences etc. Some ideas might seem good at the time, I may have already already blundered thru some of them. Its a rare person who doesn't appreciate a shorten learning curve.

Don't hurt anybody.
Try to understand.
Do live an extraordinary life.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

I forgot to put raisin for the gorp mix they are cheap, or mention my addiction to payday bars,


----------



## playijssica (Sep 1, 2011)

bradXism said:


> Re: long soloist rides with minimal equipment.
> 
> I answered to an overdated post a week or so ago and have had a surprisingly large number of messages suggesting asking if I have a blog or would consider writing a book. Which greatly surprises me because I the only writing I actually do is very technical. Usually along the lines (A+B)/C-E=disaster. Instead of putting it someplace where others interested can't find it I will post my advise here as a continuing thread and others can add to things I have missed or variations on how they would do it. It sounds like a decent format where others can put their noise in. THIS IS COMPLETELY UNEDITED, so there is going to be grammar mistakes, sentences and paragraphs that aren't written correctly to understand. I fully expect some hater posts or just calling B.S. on these entries but I will put a much of this down as I can.
> 
> ...


:aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola:


----------



## playijssica (Sep 1, 2011)

gunnar75 said:


> you do have a writing gift. Thanks for sharing, now all i need to do is find some time to escape life on a multiday adventure.


：想法：：想法：


----------



## playijssica (Sep 1, 2011)

playijssica said:


> ：想法：：想法：


:cryin::cryin:


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

playijssica said:


> :cryin::cryin:


Mandarin? Not sure I am grasping this........
Idea? Think of a way? To consider ways to try....google translation made me a little less clueless but the double cry things with it has me stumped.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

playijssica said:


> :aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola:


Aureola, Aureola.....thats a good thing.


----------



## PainCake (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for this thread!! I am planning a 320 mile trip to Vegas, for absolutely no reason at all besides the fact I just want to do it.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

PainCake said:


> Thanks for this thread!! I am planning a 320 mile trip to Vegas, for absolutely no reason at all besides the fact I just want to do it.


 Thanks, I am on my way back from a 2 week ,and counting, ride from Ottawa to Labrador, PEI, currently at my cousins house in Yarmouth,NS. I will be leaving for Digby to Catch the ferry to St. Johns. and then on to Bangor and then another 5-7 days to home barring a significant event. I didn't follow my RANT methods completely and have only slept out 5 of the current 16 days.

Hope you are having a great time too,


----------



## hitek (Mar 13, 2006)

Great info that I will use on my ride I'm planning on next summer. Thanks


Pedaling for Life | Facebook


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

This needs to keep going!


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

vipergts said:


> This needs to keep going!


Been gone for a month. Def not with the methods written here. I haven't been posting. Here because, when I got back and reread some of it, it sounded like an unmedicated manic. Other forums horrified me with really bad medical advice coming from unqualified people. Although I haven't had any negative comments, I feel like the guy at the party who won't shut up about his Bottle Cap collection. 
Writing this thread made me want to go for it some more. Things were very different. I rode a cross bike with 28mm conti's, had a really good sleeping bag and stayed in Motels a couple times a week. The cell phone I had wasn't much use for a large part of the ride.
I rode a loop thru New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. A friend from Boone NC talked me into riding Skyline/Blueridge parkway and, even though we get along, there were points where I felt like killing him. I returned to Galax Va where, on a tour 20 years ago, I had an encounter with a Klan, or some type of supremacist rally (20 years ago). 
I will reread and then probably post more with my next insomnia bout.


----------



## the-man (Dec 29, 2011)

*Is this Doc?*

Is this Doc?


----------

